
The Senate just passed the decade’s biggest public lands package - kylebarron
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2019/02/12/senate-just-passed-decades-biggest-public-lands-package-heres-whats-it
======
voyager2
"The package is crammed full of provisions for nearly every senator who cast a
vote"

    
    
      Funny, that.

